# Jerry Falwell



## mrhnau (May 15, 2007)

Jerry Falwell has died today at the age of 73. He was the founder of Liberty University, an evangelist and founded the Moral Majority and was a vocal representative of the conservative right...

On a personal note, he was responsible for offering scholarships to a bunch of Romanian students in the early 90's. Many students, fresh out of Communist rule, were allowed to come study here in the US on a full scholarship. One of those students was one day to become my wife.

:asian:


----------



## Ninjamom (May 15, 2007)

-


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 15, 2007)

Though I disagree strongly with his politics, he was honorable in his approach to them.  He was a good man with his heart firmly in the right place.

He will be missed.

.


----------



## stickarts (May 15, 2007)

.


----------



## MSTCNC (May 15, 2007)

.


----------



## Carol (May 15, 2007)

My prayers for his family in this difficult time. :asian:


----------



## Tames D (May 15, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 15, 2007)

His family is in my prayers.


----------



## Ceicei (May 15, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/05/15/jerry.falwell.ap/index.htmlOn a personal note, he was responsible for offering scholarships to a bunch of Romanian students in the early 90's. Many students, fresh out of Communist rule, were allowed to come study here in the US on a full scholarship. One of those students was one day to become my wife. :asian:



For this, he earns my :asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (May 16, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Lisa (May 16, 2007)

Attention all members:

The Hall of Remembrance is for "A place to post memories of, and tributes to departed practitioners of arts and other fallen warriors"

It is not a place to debate about their policies in life.  Therefore I have split some of the posts from this thread and placed them here in the study.  Please refrain from any further disruption of this thread and please remember to remove your sig line when posting a tribute to anyone in the Hall of remembrance, we equate it to taking your hat off in church.

Thanks.

Lisa Deneka
MT Assist. Admin.


----------



## Marginal (May 20, 2007)

*


----------

